# LED lighting in models



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

With the availability of small led lights I have found different ways of incorporating them into structures on my layout.Attached a few pics showing the effects in a night time scene.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice! I like the lighting under the eaves. Al's Victory Service looks like a real setting!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You've done a nice job on those buildings. The LEDs give a light
that mimics flourescent. They appear to be from the roll of LED
strip lights. I use those also to light my silver side passenger cars
for the flourescent effect.

I also use the tiny 2mm and 3mm 1.5 volt incandescent bulbs. The
2mm is almost HO scale for a large 'light bulb' and works as a light
over a doorway or with a 'shade' as a street light.

Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks good. Nice job of installing them.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

looks great, I've really stocked up on SMT components, and went crazy with the lighting upgrades


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. They are from the LED strip lights you can buy mounted on a thin circuit board.Different sizes available with these ones being the 12volt type.I find they run well on a 9volt 2amp power pack as their no load voltage can be around 12volts.

John.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I like the lights, unfortunately it is never dark on my display!


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Good job

DT


----------

